

Ask HN: Change.gov has launched Citizen's Briefing Book. What do you think? - walterk
http://citizensbriefingbook.change.gov/

======
palish
Strangely, the site "feels" dead, even though it is actually quite active. I
think it's because they don't show the scores of each submission on the
frontpage, in addition to not allowing you to upvote/downvote them without
clicking through.

